# 1964 ORIGINAL Shasta Camper Gas Coleman Lantern  AND Gas Oven



## priestinc11 (Aug 27, 2007)

We have an ORIGINAL *excellent condition* Gas Coleman Lantern out of a 1964 Shasta Camper.  This item is still actually installed in the camper and will be removed for shipment.  We also have the original mantels.  Still have the price sticker on them, at forty cents each!!  
Also have ORIGINAL built in gas oven with four stovetop eyes.  Also have the original Owners manuals for both the oven and lantern!!

PICTURES WILL BE UP IN THE NEXT 2 DAYS.  IF YOU'RE INTERESTED, EMAIL OR RESPOND.  

THANKS,
Mark


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 27, 2007)

Re: 1964 ORIGINAL Shasta Camper Gas Coleman Lantern  AND Gas Oven

Congrats on all your original Coleman stuff.  Why don't you go camping?


----------



## klippencott (Dec 3, 2008)

RE: 1964 ORIGINAL Shasta Camper Gas Coleman Lantern  AND Gas Oven

Do you still have the stove and Lantern for sale, if so how much


----------



## C Nash (Dec 3, 2008)

Re: 1964 ORIGINAL Shasta Camper Gas Coleman Lantern  AND Gas Oven

Welcome to the forum kathy. Doubt that Mark is still around.  He made the one post trying to sell something using free ad 8-27-2007 and hasn't posted since. Might try his email in his profile.


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 4, 2008)

Re: 1964 ORIGINAL Shasta Camper Gas Coleman Lantern  AND Gas Oven

I was all excited about something to do with 1964 - it was a great year, you know!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 4, 2008)

Re: 1964 ORIGINAL Shasta Camper Gas Coleman Lantern  AND Gas Oven

Yep, sure was Becky.  That's the year our 2nd daughter was born   :laugh:  :approve:


----------

